# SCIM/SKIM und German Tastatur layout Problem

## Greisby

Hallo,

Ich habe den Artikel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2227513.html#2227513 gefolgt, um Japanisch tippen zu können.

Geht einwandfrei, nur... jetzt habe ich keine deadkeys und keine Compose taste mehr.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?

In Skim habe ich nur

  English/Keyboard -> English/European

  English (American) -> M17N-en-ispell

  Japanese -> lots of entries

  Other -> unicode & raw code

  Keyboard

Kein Deutsch...

Hier mein .xprofile :

```
export XPSERVERLIST="`/bin/sh /usr/sbin/xprint get_xpserverlist`"

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-multi

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim
```

Hier mein .xinitrc :

```
export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

export LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
```

Extract from xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard[0]"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "Vendor"     "Dell"

        Option      "Name"       "Dell Keyboard"

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "de"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection
```

In KDE habe folgende gesetzt :

  -Tastatur layout Deutsch mit basic layout

  -xkb options:

    +Compose

    +Right win key is compose

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was schief laüft?

(sorry für mein Deutsch, ich bin ähhh "leider" kein deutscher  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## liuspider

if you want, you can ask your question in Chinese forum in English, and I probably can help you

----------

## Greisby

Na ja... Ich frag' mal weiter hier (Chinese Forum)

----------

